# I applied for my converter box, have you?



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I applied on 1-01-2008 and am awaiting my voucher.

If you are one of the many still using an Analog TV and rabbit ears to receive OTA (over the air= free) broadcast TV. You will need to take action before February 17, 2009 if you currently watch TV on an analog TV set that is not connected to cable, satellite or other pay TV service. If you own a television with a digital tuner or subscribe to a pay TV service, you will likely continue to receive TV programming as usual after the transition. 


If you haven't applied yet, this link will take you directly to the application page:
https://www.dtv2009.gov/ApplyCoupon.aspx

You can also apply by:

Call the Coupon Program 24-hour hotline *1-888-DTV-2009 (1-888-388-2009)*. Hearing-impaired consumers can use our TTY service by calling: 1-877-530-2634 (English/TTY) or 1-866-495-1161 (Spanish/TTY)
Mail a coupon application to: PO BOX 2000, Portland, OR 97208-2000. Download a Coupon Application here.
Fax a coupon application to 1-877-DTV-4ME2 (1-877-388-4632)​
The above info was copied from the  web page.​ 
All the best,
hyghwayman​


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep in mind that the coupon is good for 90 days only. Don't apply until you intend to use it! :T

And no I have not applied. I have had either satellite or cable for years and have no intention of not having them. I do, however receive OTA at one location in my house. But it uses the DirecTV receiver to decode the signal.

mech


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I definitely applied. My tax dollars at work, plus the gov't is making money selling the spectrum.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I haven't applied for it, and won't.

My feelings toward this program evoke concepts such as "wealth redistribution", "nanny state", etc. 

We can't secure our borders, but do have the resources to ensure that for 40 bucks every American has no reason to miss an episode of American Idol.:rolleyesno:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Great commentary there, Tim! :T

Anyone seen what one of these things actually look like? I hope it’s not some bizarro-looking thing that looks hideous in an equipment rack.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I appreciate your comment Wayne. 

My guess is it will be a small STB, not quite rackworthy, but more suited to actually put on top of the TV. Remember, the TV's this will be used with are not going to be flat panels, so there will be plenty of room on the top of the TV for this box. That mounting would also allow easy viewing of the channel # display.

Just my $0.02, not that I know anything certain about them.

p.s., Think about the existing analog TV's that would need to use this coverter to receive OTA signals. They generally have their antenna built in. Now, to use this converter, the connection will be a coax from the converter box to the TV. There will however need to be a separate antenna connected to the converter box to receive the signal since the existing antenna the TV uses is built in hardwired into the TV and thus cannot be utilized by the converter box.
... Where is the consideration for the needed new antenna? I can hear the cries already, "You have to buy me a new antenna too." 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of what the TR-40's big brother (the TR-50) looks like.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info hyghwayman.

With a little more googling, here's what the TR-40 looks like. This is the box the coupon is good for.











p.p.s., Who is going to pay for the coax and/or composite cables to connect the converter to the TV and the antenna to the converter? There is no mention anywhere of any cables being included with the TR-40.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Coupon Status Found*
Your coupons have been mailed. You should receive them within two to three weeks if you haven’t already. 

hyghwayman


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, What a bunch of nonsense! I personally paid for over 500 hundred gallons of LP this winter for two older couples up the road because they didn't qualify for a hardship offset because of there extremely high retirement of less than $1,400 a month. If they let 'em freeze, They can't buy the box. Wow..........what priorities!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

My cards arrived today via snail-mail, I applied on 01/01/2008 #239,xxx.
They will expire on 05/27/2008


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

The converter box is a must need hear in Maine.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I ordered mine to have one and give a friend one, he is paying for three kids in College so he cancelled sable and a few other things he doesnt think they need......not big TV watchers anyway.
I want one around for my barn to pick up network TV on an old beater TV I use out there for news and sports.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I got mine too, so, what box is everyone getting?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I got mine too, so, what box is everyone getting?


 
There are only a few model's on the market right now. Here is a link to a artical over at CNET.com about the current model's. I now wish I had waited a little longer before applying for mine, would like to have gotten the TR-40 with my voucher:duh:.

Hope this helps,
hyghwayman


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

mechman said:


> Keep in mind that the coupon is good for 90 days only. Don't apply until you intend to use it! :T
> 
> And no I have not applied. I have had either satellite or cable for years and have no intention of not having them. I do, however receive OTA at one location in my house. But it uses the DirecTV receiver to decode the signal.
> 
> mech


I have not applied either. I do not use OTA analog and have no need for the converter. I know of many people who have applied even though they do not use OTA analog, just because they can. I hope that when the many less well informed consumers using OTA figure out that they need a converter, those for whom it is a financial burden can still get a coupon.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> I have not applied either. I do not use OTA analog and have no need for the converter. I know of many people who have applied even though they do not use OTA analog, just because they can. I hope that when the many less well informed consumers using OTA figure out that they need a converter, those for whom it is a financial burden can still get a coupon.


I agree with you. I am one of those who don't subscribe to cable or sat. and get all of my TV signals via OTA. I do have two digital TV's that have the newer tuners built in but also have two older analog TV's for which this will be a blessing to get a clean picture on.

hyghwayman


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I wonder how long it will be before someone comes out with a combo converter/DVR. I’d be interested in one of those...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I wonder how long it will be before someone comes out with a combo converter/DVR. I’d be interested in one of those...


Turns out such a beast already exists. Helping my parents shop for a replacement for their VCR last week, I found out that Philips has a combo DVD recorder / DVR with a built-in digital tuner. It would be ideal for my folks, giving them a one-box solution for their needs that should be almost as simple to operate as their VCRs, rather than having to deal with connecting outboard converter boxes to both the TV and VCR. Not to mention the nightmare of trying to time-shift with a converter box. :mooooh:

Problem is, however, the Philips doesn’t pass a full HD signal, only standard resolution (or maybe a step above). Not a problem for Mom and Dad. We don’t have HD either, so I’m thinking about going this route rather than fooling with a converter box to replace the VCR we’ve had in our system, merely operating as a receiver for our TV antenna (for back up in bad weather, or when we’re recording two shows on the DirecTivo).

Still, it seems to me like a fully HD-capable DVR will be the ticket in the future for people who might not want to pay for TIVO or a satellite.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

